# Profile missing pictures



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a pair of Tilapia zillii, and I noticed that the profiles section doesn't have a picture.

Who might I talk to about getting a picture of mine stuck on there just for the sake of having a picture?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Show off!! 

Just click on the place for a pic and it opens a form to submit a pic.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

kinda forgot about this topic, maybe I'll snap a few pics then 

I had to separate em in about 48 hours after I bought them cause he went nuts... I'm not sure if I will keep them at this point but I'm waiting it out.


----------

